# Daytime Running Lights - disable ?



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,
had a long conversation with the service dept. at my local VW dealer, where i leased my CC about disabling the Daytime Running lights. Long story short - he doesn't have the equipment to disable them (WTF) ?? Isn't this done via the VACOM ? He also mentioned VW doesn't allow them to disable them...not sure if this is true. 
Then he mentioned depending on the light switch the DRL work differently like-
In Off position - only DRL are one and no headlights (not true the headlight are on all the time)
In Auto position - the headlight are turned on via the light sensor (not true headlight still on all the time)
In ON position - headlights are on (that's why the ON position is about -True)
Don't know but can you guys verify if when in OFF position only DRL are on (the service guy mentioned the headlight should be off and only the bulb next to it on) - Not on mine
Think i have to call another VW Dealer and ask if they would be able to disable the DRL on my CC
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (robrobsen)*

Your dealer is an idiot. The DRL is the lowbeam, in a lot of cases running at less brightness than the regular light. I disabled mine via vagcom. VW might not allow them to do it because they may have put them there to meet a US regulation and it becomes a legality thing.


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks.. i agree ;-)
Never heard about any US regulation reg. DRL.
Seems my dealer doesn't know or doesn't want to do it...
On my last car the Saab dealer disabled them without any problem.
Will try another VW dealer


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (robrobsen)*

There's Euro- Light Switch Out that can be Purchased , But Installing It
You'd Gain a Spot to Run Wires - The DRL would Still be Set in the Computers.
I Don't Know what all the Concern is about the Lights , If Your Parking
some Place Low , I'd be more Concerned with the Sirus - X & Y - Satellite .


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Why should i be concerned about Sirius ? Works fine even with Traffic information etc...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (EngTech1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EngTech1* »_There's Euro- Light Switch Out that can be Purchased , But Installing It
You'd Gain a Spot to Run Wires - The DRL would Still be Set in the Computers.
I Don't Know what all the Concern is about the Lights , If Your Parking
some Place Low , I'd be more Concerned with the Sirus - X & Y - Satellite .









I think that 99% of the time I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

i don't get it ;-)


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (robrobsen)*

Find somebody near you with VAG-COM. It is an easy job to turn off the DRL's. A lot of dealers are reluctant to do it.
You may also wish to replace your headlight switch with a European specification one. This will enable the parking lights and the rear fog light.


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks alpinweiss..
How can i find somebody with a VAG-COM ? Is there an online possibility ? As i think the VW dealers will not do it...
Thanks, will also look into the European headlight switch


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
I think that 99% of the time I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## FOXYINAPASSAT (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (robrobsen)*

might impact your car insurance - DRL lower some premium - eg geico is one...


----------



## gmazzur32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a vag-com cable and will give this a try on my CC sport if it works I will let you know. 
robrobsen, I'm in Boston I'm sure we can work something out and I can disable them for you.


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Gmazzur32...that would be great ! Let me know if it worked for you and i could swing by whenever you have time.
Let me know
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (robrobsen)*

It will work, I have it done on my sport as I said earlier. If you cant get it to work contact me I'll help but its easy and will work.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (ElectricCo)*

Yeah _ Right I have to Have My _ Lights - Off with My Car Running !
Gee can't seem to Figure Out Why He Might Need that ?
&
How do they Find You You with Your Cell Phone ?
Think About It , Sirus a Satellite ? ------- HELLO


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

@ Gmazzur32
Let me know if you alredy tried it..so we can work something out..
Thanks
Rob


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (EngTech1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EngTech1* »_Yeah _ Right I have to Have My _ Lights - Off with My Car Running !
Gee can't seem to Figure Out Why He Might Need that ?
&
How do they Find You You with Your Cell Phone ?
Think About It , Sirus a Satellite ? ------- HELLO 

not quite sure what sirius has to do with disabling your DRLs. i don't think the concern is that "they" will find you, but rather a preference of not having your lights on in the daytime.


----------



## gmazzur32 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (robrobsen)*

robrobsen, i will give it a try this weekend, I have been traveling for work. I'll give you a shout.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (ElectricCo)*

Ok, Then It's all about saving .0034 miles to the gal. and Stretching Bulb life
another - 6 months ?
Seems like a Lot to go Thur .


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks gmazzur32 for keeping me posted.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (EngTech1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EngTech1* »_Ok, Then It's all about saving .0034 miles to the gal. and Stretching Bulb life
another - 6 months ?
Seems like a Lot to go Thur . 

You might be the most ridiculous person on the vortex. Its an extremely easy fix hell its unchecking a damn box in VAGCOM. Who said he was doing it to make his bulbs last longer? I did mine because I don't like having the lights on all the time, I dont like the way it looks.


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (EngTech1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EngTech1* »_Ok, Then It's all about saving .0034 miles to the gal. and Stretching Bulb life
another - 6 months ?
Seems like a Lot to go Thur . 

i don't think people are doing it to save gas mileage.


----------



## walrond (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (alpinweiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpinweiss* »_Find somebody near you with VAG-COM. It is an easy job to turn off the DRL's. A lot of dealers are reluctant to do it.
You may also wish to replace your headlight switch with a European specification one. This will enable the parking lights and the rear fog light.









You mention that the Euro light switch will enable the rear fog light. I would like the rear fog to work. Will I need to run any wires? Will I need to get someone with a VAG-COM to check the Rear Fog Light box?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (walrond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *walrond* »_
You mention that the Euro light switch will enable the rear fog light. I would like the rear fog to work. Will I need to run any wires? Will I need to get someone with a VAG-COM to check the Rear Fog Light box?
Thanks in advance!

Unfortunately, I have not yet set up the lights on a CC. My car is a standard Passat. The VAG-COM procedure is the same for disabling the DRL's and enabling the park lights, but enabling the rear fog light may be different. The CC appears to already have the rear fog light in place, whereas Passat, Jetta, Rabbit, etc. must have one tail light and socket replaced. These cars must also have a short trigger wire installed.
No wiring should be required for a rear fog on your CC, other than the possible trigger wire at the CECM (control module). Perhaps one of the merchants here, such as TMTuning or OEMPlus could help. Try http://www.oempl.us or http://www.tmtuning.com
Has anyone else set up a rear fog light on a CC?


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (EngTech1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EngTech1* »_Ok, Then It's all about saving .0034 miles to the gal. and Stretching Bulb life
another - 6 months ?
Seems like a Lot to go Thur . 









OR it could be to install a Hid Kit in a non oem Bixenon equipped CC ...


----------



## gmazzur32 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (robrobsen)*

OK I just got rid of my day time running lights. This worked just as described
Removing DRL's
[Select]
[09 - Cent. Elect.]
[Long Coding - 07]
[Long Coding Helper]
Click on each of the Byte numbers in step 3) and you'll see the selectable options below.
Uncheck the box for "Daytime driving lights (North America)"
Close the Long Coding Helper by clicking the Windows X box on the top right of the screen or clicking the Exit button on the top left of the screen) will send your new Coding value back to the Coding screen.
[Do It!]
Robrobsen send me an email at [email protected] and we can take care of your car. When I have some more time I may try some of the other common tweaks.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (walrond)*

Now Your Talking Rear Fogs , That's a Good Reason !
You say Enable , does that Mean there is already Wiring in Harness to Support the Addition of that Bulb ?


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (ElectricCo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElectricCo* »_









x2


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (VWFSIB6)*

It's So Easy , They have Been Just Talking about It for Three Weeks !
LOL !!
Maybe It's for Rear Fogs , BUTT <()> , They don't Know If they Have that Bulb ?
It Could Be for HID , NO _Way - as those Suck a lot more Juice and Need a Different Set-Up .
It Could Be to Hide from His Girls Daddy , When He's Pick-in - Her Up
Cause their going Parking.
Heat from the Heater & Keep His Golfs Balls Warm - LOL !
























_Modified by EngTech1 at 10:52 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (EngTech1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EngTech1* »_It's So Easy , They have Been Just Talking about It for Three Weeks !
LOL !!
Maybe It's for Rear Fogs , BUTT <()> , They don't Know If they Have that Bulb ?
It Could Be for HID , NO _Way - as those Suck a lot more Juice and Need a Different Set-Up .
It Could Be to Hide from His Girls Daddy , When He's Pick-in - Her Up
Cause their going Parking.
Heat from the Heater & Keep His Balls Warm - LOL !























What in the hell are you talking about?


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (EngTech1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EngTech1* »_It's So Easy , They have Been Just Talking about It for Three Weeks !
LOL !!
Maybe It's for Rear Fogs , BUTT <()> , They don't Know If they Have that Bulb ?
It Could Be for HID , NO _Way - as those Suck a lot more Juice and Need a Different Set-Up .
It Could Be to Hide from His Girls Daddy , When He's Pick-in - Her Up
Cause their going Parking.
Heat from the Heater & Keep His Golfs Balls Warm - LOL !























_Modified by EngTech1 at 10:52 AM 2-11-2009_

you lost us there.. i think you've had too many


----------



## rhorri1 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (robrobsen)*

Is is not possible to do the old tape the pin or bend the pin method with the light switch anymore? I remember doing so with another older VW but the new light switches have much smaller pins, so small that it seems like bending or taping would be very difficult. Anyone been successful in doing so? Any other tricks to disable DRLS without at VAG-COM? Anyone with a VAG-COM in LA?
Thanks.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Daytime Running Lights - disable ? (rhorri1)*

This post is hilarious!!!! If you guys are ever considering re-flashing the ECU you can just ask them to shut off the DRL's...I got my car chipped last week and just asked the tech and he was like "yeah no problem...i have to go in their anyway"...so yeah i am sure its not too bad...Good Luck!


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (gmazzur32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmazzur32* »_OK I just got rid of my day time running lights. This worked just as described
Removing DRL's
[Select]
[09 - Cent. Elect.]
[Long Coding - 07]
[Long Coding Helper]
Click on each of the Byte numbers in step 3) and you'll see the selectable options below.
Uncheck the box for "Daytime driving lights (North America)"
Close the Long Coding Helper by clicking the Windows X box on the top right of the screen or clicking the Exit button on the top left of the screen) will send your new Coding value back to the Coding screen.
[Do It!]
Robrobsen send me an email at [email protected] and we can take care of your car. When I have some more time I may try some of the other common tweaks.

I did exactly like you wrote. Now, my DRLs are always on (low bean) no matter what position i am in, even if my parking brakes are on, they remain ON.
Any idea ? Perhaps some hardware must be done ?


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

Any ideas ?
perhaps some hardware modifications ?


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

FOXYINAPASSAT said:


> might impact your car insurance - DRL lower some premium - eg geico is one...


I think by the VIN number they can tell it has DRL so you won't lose the insurance discount 

My wife works at an Auto Insurance Agency and that's how they tipically do the discounts.


EDIT:

Anybody has a ref. # for the Euro Headlight Switch? They have some listed for 2010 Passat, and others but not CC, are they still compatible? It has a small plug vs. the up to 2004 that the plug is bigger/bigger contacts.)


```
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320816986035
```
Also, I have an OBD-II and reads everything on my 2010 vw cc (even vac/boost and AFRs) what kind of software do I need (or do I need a completely different OBD-II interface?) I use Android's Torque OBD-II software ATM to monitor my boost and AFR's but if I can do it with that it would be awesome. Thanks!

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

m4f1050 said:


> I think by the VIN number they can tell it has DRL so you won't lose the insurance discount
> 
> My wife works at an Auto Insurance Agency and that's how they tipically do the discounts.
> 
> ...


 The switch you linked to will work just fine. A lot of parts from Passat are interchangeable with CC as the CC was built off same platform as the B6 Passat. The part number listed is the exact one I have in mine.

As for the OBD-II cable, you could always try a trial version of VCDS and see what happens. LINK


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

VdubTX said:


> The switch you linked to will work just fine. A lot of parts from Passat are interchangeable with CC as the CC was built off same platform as the B6 Passat. The part number listed is the exact one I have in mine.
> 
> As for the OBD-II cable, you could always try a trial version of VCDS and see what happens. LINK


Great! Thanks for your help! Will try. Any other good features on VCDS that's worth paying $249 for an OBD-II interface and license?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

m4f1050 said:


> Great! Thanks for your help! Will try. Any other good features on VCDS that's worth paying $249 for an OBD-II interface and license?


Not sure what your cable may be able to do, but with a Ross-Tech cable and license, you can change a lot of settings like removing the DRL's, opening/closing windows, rain closing features, clear trouble codes and many types of diagnostics. Or, you can find someone in your area that has one. Most folks will do tweaks for some :beer: or a few bucks. :thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

gmazzur32 said:


> OK I just got rid of my day time running lights. This worked just as described
> Removing DRL's
> [Select]
> [09 - Cent. Elect.]
> ...


 didn't work on my 2012 =/


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_LUJ1WwlCY


try this manual method!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Liliflower said:


> Please offer some tutorial on how to get it done


It was listed on the first page....you need VagCom:



gmazzur32 said:


> OK I just got rid of my day time running lights. This worked just as described<p>Removing DRL's<p> [Select]<br> [09 - Cent. Elect.]<br> [Long Coding - 07]<br> [Long Coding Helper]<br> Click on each of the Byte numbers in step 3) and you'll see the selectable options below.<br> *Uncheck the box for "Daytime driving lights (North America)"*<p> Close the Long Coding Helper by clicking the Windows X box on the top right of the screen or clicking the Exit button on the top left of the screen) will send your new Coding value back to the Coding screen.<br> [Do It!]


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Wish I could get rid of the green DRL on my cluster with it


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sk8too said:


> Wish I could get rid of the green DRL on my cluster with it


On the Tiguan, it wasn't there.....you could actually enable the DRL logo to turn on

Maybe you can turn it off thru VagCom?

For example on the Tiguan...we had to check this box in Central Electronics:









You would have to uncheck it, if it's there/possible


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah on my 2010 thats not an option


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a 2010 and it is exactly how I disabled the DRL's.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sk8too said:


> Yeah on my 2010 thats not an option


But you have Xenon's, right?

Is it under the Xenon module in VagCom possibly?

Because I think I turned off Kareem's (KOWCC) DRL's for him and he has the Xenon's on his '12 Lux. Don't remember the steps 100%, but I'm pretty sure I did


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

I do have Xenon, and no not there


----------

